# Bidding on sidewalks



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

What is the going rate to shovel and de-ice sidewalks? How much area will a 50lb bag of calcium cover. 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

It all depends on your cost of labor and material for pricing, and what your area is willing to pay.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

How long are these sidewalks?


----------

